# either



## cyquil

Hi,

אני שאלתי המורים שלי מה "either" בעברית.

However they have had difficulty understanding the question. I did get one answer after a few example sentences. The word she said was "לחילופין", is it correct? She also said that it was not commonly used in the language.

למשל:

אתה רוצה תה או קפה?

Answer: Either is fine.

עוד דוגמה:

I would like either tea or coffee, please.

On a similar note, I'd like to know how to say "neither" (which is basically "not either") as well.

Any help appreciated,
Toda raba.


----------



## tFighterPilot

There isn't really a word for it. In the example you gave could be translated to שניהם בסדר.


----------



## airelibre

In many languages, Hebrew included, they say "or this or that", instead of "either this or that".
אני רוצה או תה או קפה, בבקשה

Also, note that you should write שאלתי את המורים שלי.

Not sure about neither in this context -it problably means the same thing if you just say no/לא-, but you could find a way around it by saying
אני מעדיף משהו אחר
I'd prefer something else.
Or
תודה, אבל אני לא צמא
Thanks but I'm not thirsty.


----------



## cyquil

tFighterPilot said:


> There isn't really a word for it. In the example you gave could be translated to שניהם בסדר.


Ah, I see. That explains why it's been difficult getting an answer, haha. Toda.

Would "שניהם בסדר" sound unusual to say in Hebrew? Would it be understood? Also could you please tell me the phonetics of "שניהם" -- I would guess "shni-hem"?


airelibre said:


> In many languages, Hebrew included, they say "or this or that", instead of "either this or that".
> אני רוצה או תה או קפה, בבקשה
> 
> Also, note that you should write שאלתי את המורים שלי.
> 
> Not sure about neither in this context -it problably means the same thing if you just say no/לא-, but you could find a way around it by saying
> אני מעדיף משהו אחר
> I'd prefer something else.
> Or
> תודה, אבל אני לא צמא
> Thanks but I'm not thirsty.


Hmm, I see. Well at least I'm able to say that now. "מעדיף" is pronounced "Me'adif"? And "אחר" "achar"?

Toda. (And thank you for the correction also.)

-- one last thing, what does the word my teacher told me mean? The infinitive word? Just out of curiosity.

Toda raba for the help!


----------



## trigel

Ma'adif, acher.


----------



## cyquil

trigel said:


> Ma'adif, acher.


Toda!


----------



## anipo

cyquil 
-- one last thing, what does the word my teacher told me mean? The infinitive word? Just out of curiosity.



Even if it begins with a lamed, לחילופין is not an infinitive. It means "alternatively".
As there is no word for "either", neither is there a word for "neither" . You can say   "לא זה ולא זה", "לא קפה ולא תה".


----------



## cyquil

anipo said:


> Even if it begins with a lamed,לחילופין is not an infinitive. It means "alternatively".
> As there is no word for "either", neither is there a word for "neither" . You can say   "לא זה ולא זה", "לא קפה ולא תה".


Ah, I see, thank you!


----------



## tFighterPilot

cyquil said:


> Ah, I see. That explains why it's been difficult getting an answer, haha. Toda.
> 
> Would "שניהם בסדר" sound unusual to say in Hebrew? Would it be understood? Also could you please tell me the phonetics of "שניהם" -- I would guess "shni-hem"?


שניהם is pronounced shneihem.


----------



## cyquil

tFighterPilot said:


> שניהם is pronounced shneihem.


Toda raba!


----------

